# Arrow vane hitting riser shelf. Can this be stopped?



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

The felt on the riser is more for silencing a bumbling arrow, I don't know of anyone that does it for fletching contact reasons. Switching to a dropaway will allow you to shoot your arrows in pretty much any position, which should eliminate any and all contact you may be having. Just be sure your bow is well tuned, and your centershot is correct. I personally like the QAD UltraRest as far as dropaways go, but pretty much any dropaway on the market is going to be a big improvement from a standard tm style prong rest.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Two things come to mind on your problem. The first is that your spring tension might be too light on your rest. Try tightening it up. Second is that you nock point is too high and it's "driving" the arrow down into the shelf. It also could be a combination of the two, or arrows that are not stiff enough.

A drop away will cure your problem, most likely. In both cases you can shoot the index vane UP instead of down and that promotes clearance right there.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

Make sure your rest is set up correctly. First thing I thought was that it was set too low. Is your arrow bisecting the berger button. (hole the rest screws into) Drop aways will help if set up correctly. I shoot my Trophy Taker with the cock feather up.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Everyone above gave great ideas. I'd do a quick paper tune and see if it's way out of whack. Don't get all wrapped up in the paper tuning but it would be interesting to see what you have.

The moleskin on the riser won't solve a fletching contact issue, it's there to quite the bow in the woods in case an arrow falls off the rest while hunting.

I think you should fix the problem before switching to a fall away, that fall away won't fix a contact problem if there is one.

Good luck, keep us informed as to what you find.

Jon


----------



## bboswell (Jul 29, 2003)

Chief may be on to something. The "old school" method was to set the rest as close to the shelf as possible as this was closer to the center of the bow.

Now days, teh berger hole is the center of the bow. The rest should be set so the arrow passes through this hole.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I started reading this thread a minute ago and I was wondering if anyone would offer the simple solution of raising the rest and nocking point so that the arrow cleared the shelf.... :beer: Glad to see someone did.... :teeth:


Nugent likes to set his rest right on the shelf...  soon as he said he watched Nugent... mg:


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

JAVELINA said:


> Nugent likes to set his rest right on the shelf...  soon as he said he watched Nugent... mg:



I was thinking the same thing Javi...................


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

JAVELINA said:


> I started reading this thread a minute ago and I was wondering if anyone would offer the simple solution of raising the rest and nocking point so that the arrow cleared the shelf.... :beer: Glad to see someone did.... :teeth:
> 
> 
> Nugent likes to set his rest right on the shelf...  soon as he said he watched Nugent... mg:



Oh My God Javi, now I feel dumb! I completely ignored the fact that he stated his fletch "that passes through the TM hunter rest" hit the riser....I was figuring his fletch was hitting the side of the riser. If only I could read!

Raise the rest so the top of the arrow passes across the top of the berger button holes and you'll be all set!! Like he said^

feelin dumb...

Jon


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I agree with everyone else....if you like the rest you have, just raise it and the nock up a bit.....problem solved.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Anything you put on the shelf of the riser will make the shelf just a little bit higher and your problem just a little bit worse. Follow suggestions above.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, we have paper tuned this bow three times and found no problems there. We have turned the spring tension up once and I may have to do it again. I noticed yesterday while shooting that after I nocked an arrow that I could pick up on the rest a little and it would move up, telling me the rest is settling a little when it receives the weight of the arrow.
I will try some of the things you guys mentioned here. When I shot in a 3-D tournament a couple of weekends ago, I picked out one of my best arrows for accuracy and used it about half of the tournanment, by the time we were half way through the 30 shot tounament I had pretty much chewed up the leading edge of the indexing vane and had to change arrows.
The Nuge is a little weird but he's bow hunter and a strong 2nd amendment supporter. That makes him OK in my book.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

Ogles615,

Is the arrow at the height of the berger button? (right thru the center) Only then should you paper tune. Also, to check spring strength, put your arrow on and push it down to the riser, now let it go. It should rise all the way up and bounce a little. You need enough tension to hold the arrow up.

Have you sprayed your bow with foot powder and shoot to make sure where you are hitting? Could just be hitting a prong. How much helical do you have on your fletchings?

Make sure the rest is moving smoothly. I've had GKF TM rest that were sticky. Lube if necessary.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

ogles615 said:


> The Nuge is a little weird but he's bow hunter and a strong 2nd amendment supporter. That makes him OK in my book.


That's all well and good... but it remains fact that he likes to set his rest as close to the shelf as possible. And he shoots only feathers, which will forgive a little contact... while the vanes you are shooting will not...


----------

